# about 85L III



## leesutmost (Apr 24, 2012)

I really hope 85LII can be upgraded.
Not for the reason of its IQ, but its build quality regarding dust-proof, drip-proof, mechanical loose and front extension.....
If mk3 can solve some of these especially dust proof and loose...I shall buy it.
I don't expect to buy a L toy but has to worry about its build quality.


----------



## photophreek (Apr 24, 2012)

from leesutmost


> I really hope 85LII can be upgraded.
> Not for the reason of its IQ, but its build quality regarding dust-proof, drip-proof, mechanical loose and front extension.....
> If mk3 can solve some of these especially dust proof and loose...I shall buy it.
> I don't expect to buy a L toy but has to worry about its build quality.



I don't mean to sound obtuse, but from your comment, I get the impression that you do not own the 85mm f/1.2L II....I do and use the lens alot. I'd like to address your complaints about this lens:

>build quality - IMHO, the build quality of this lens is outstanding. It is solid and feels the same. I'm not sure what your complaint here is, but my experience with this lens is completely opposite. Photozone and other test sites agree with my assessment.

>dust and drip proof - my lens has no dust at all and I have no reason to bring it out into the rain and this would not be a reason for me to u/g to a ver III.

>loose front extension - I'm at a loss as to what you are referring to with this comment. The lens is focus-by-wire. As a result, the focus ring moves freely as the lens is designed. Again, my copy has no loose moving front extension at all.

Please help others reading your comments with some specifics so that potential buyers of this outstanding piece of glass can take your comments and make an informed buying decision. Given the latest Canon price increases for new equipment, expect the 85 III to be $3000+. 

I think Canon should concentrate their manufacturing efforts satisfying promised deleivery dates for the 1D X, 5D III, 400 II, 300 II, 500 II and 600 II, 200-400, the previously announced WA primes, 24-70 II and the list goes on rather than upgrading a lens such as the 85 II that needs no u/g until the end of it's ten year cycle in 2016/2017.


----------



## chrisdeckard (Apr 24, 2012)

photophreek said:


> from leesutmost
> 
> 
> > I really hope 85LII can be upgraded.
> ...



photophreek, thanks for your comments! The only complaint I've ever heard about the 85 L II is that is "focuses slowly" but I really have no frame of reference to what "slow" means here. The only lens in my arsenal that I consider "slow" would be the 100mm f/2.8 L Macro, but it's only slow when it has to figure out if the subject is near or far. Once it has that, it's spot on, and slight adjustments lock in super fast. 

Also, have you used a 50 1.2 L? How would you compare the 85L and the 50L?

Thanks!


----------



## KurtStevens (Apr 24, 2012)

50 and 85 are two completely different lenses (if you couldn't tell already). The 50 is fast and sharp with focusing but I've had problems with it either being a tad soft (not by much and not that sharpening couldnt' bring it back) but a front focusing problem as well. Granted I didn't MA on the lens itself. When I used the 85, yes the focus was slower but a great thing once you got your subject in focus (esp. at 1.2).

I prefer the 85 focal length and am looking to buy the 85 once I have enough funds for it. Both of the lenses build quality are amazing (as are all L lenses).


----------



## Ricku (Apr 24, 2012)

I am about to buy the 85L II.

If any L prime lens needs an upgrade, it is the 50L. Not sharp enough and has far too many issues. (focus shift, e.t.c.)


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 24, 2012)

Ricku said:


> I am about to buy the 85L II.
> 
> If any L prime lens needs an upgrade, it is the 50L. Not sharp enough and has far too many issues. (focus shift, e.t.c.)



I don't get why people say this, I love my 50L and know plenty of people that feel the same way. It's damn sharp and I have yet to have any "focus shift" issues. I agree it could use an upgrade, but I still think it's an excellent lens as it sits. I think half the people that complain about focus shift are trying to shoot at f/1.2 handheld with razor-thin DOF. If the subject or camera moves even an inch they'll be out of focus.


----------



## Stephen Melvin (Apr 24, 2012)

To be fair, the 85L's focus-by-wire nonsense does make the freewheeling focus ring (and attached hood) feel cheap. The optical performance is good, to be sure, but it by no means feels like a $2,000 lens in the hand.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 24, 2012)

Stephen Melvin said:


> To be fair, the 85L's focus-by-wire nonsense does make the freewheeling focus ring (and attached hood) feel cheap. The optical performance is good, to be sure, but it by no means feels like a $2,000 lens in the hand.



Be sure you never pick up the EF 500mm f/4.5L USM (predecessor to the 500mm f/4L IS) - released in 1992 and it, too, has electronic manual focus (aka focus by wire) - I'm sure you'd find it feels nothing like a $6000 lens in the hand. 

I'm quite pleased with my 85L II, although I'd not try using it with a fast-moving subject. It's a portrait lens, and it does a beautiful job at it.


----------



## photophreek (Apr 24, 2012)

chrisdeckard:
The 85 II and the 50L are two different lenses for different uses. The 50L focuses quick, but the 85L II is not slow at all. I would say that my 50L is a quicker, but not noticebly I rented the 180 macro and it focuses slowly.

axilrod:
+1 - my 50L is quite sharp and I don't experience any focus-shift. Again, these comments about the 50L are usually from people who don't own and use the lens. The 50L seems to be part of the "lets dump on these lenses club" which includes the 24-70 ver 1, 100-400L and the 50L. I'm sure I missed others. 

Stephen Melvin:
I don't think the focus-by-wire is nonesense. However, in fairness, these are your observations. It took me no time to get accustomed to the feature and now I don't even think about it.


----------



## dr croubie (Apr 25, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Stephen Melvin said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair, the 85L's focus-by-wire nonsense does make the freewheeling focus ring (and attached hood) feel cheap. The optical performance is good, to be sure, but it by no means feels like a $2,000 lens in the hand.
> ...



The Siglauncher 200-500 f/2.8 also has focus-by-wire, hell, it even has its own battery pack to drive the focus motor. I'm sure that wouldn't feel like a $20,000 lens in your hands (assuming you could pick it up, of course).

And I specifically went for the EF 85/1.8 because I wanted it for fast-moving kiddies, I could have gotten a nice Zeiss/Samyang 85/1.4 but it the one length where I didn't want an MF lens, and didn't much care for the Sigma 85/1.4.
That, and the 85/1.8 I got for 1/6th the price of an 85/1.2LII.

How slow is the 85/1.2L II really? I've never played with one, but I've had a 50/1.2L on my 7D a while ago. Not as fast as my 70-300L, but nowhere near "too slow".


----------



## Gennadiy (Apr 25, 2012)

I got this lens not too long ago. At first the focus-by-wire does feel a little weird. But to be honest, its so smooth that its makes manual focusing fun. Does not take too long to get used to it either.
There is a lot of other lenses that need to be updated... the 85L is one of the best lenses that canon has to offer at the moment.


----------



## photophreek (Apr 25, 2012)

I agree with dr croubie - the 85 II is not an all purpose lens to take pictures of your kids at a birthday party or fooling around in the backyard. You'll miss shoots because they will be OOF. Buy the 85 1.8 instead as it is more suited for those situations


----------



## BobSanderson (Apr 25, 2012)

leesutmost said:


> I really hope 85LII can be upgraded.
> Not for the reason of its IQ, but its build quality regarding dust-proof, drip-proof, mechanical loose and front extension.....
> If mk3 can solve some of these especially dust proof and loose...I shall buy it.
> I don't expect to buy a L toy but has to worry about its build quality.



Maybe you have not used this lens yet b/c it is not anything like you describe. Try it you'll like it and I notice this is your 2nd post.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 25, 2012)

photophreek said:


> I agree with dr croubie - the 85 II is not an all purpose lens to take pictures of your kids at a birthday party



In point of fact, I often use my 85L II at kids' birthday parties - it's great for isolating one child from the crowd of faces, and I usually end up with a subject that pops against a pleasing kaleidoscope of colorful background. YMMV.


----------



## D.Sim (Apr 25, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> photophreek said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with dr croubie - the 85 II is not an all purpose lens to take pictures of your kids at a birthday party
> ...




You'd have to be very careful about the focus though.. if they're moving about really fast, you'd be limited by their slower AF. But if they're standing about in a group, the isolation would be brilliant


----------



## RichATL (Apr 25, 2012)

My only complaint with the 85L is that the lens extends to focus...
Functionally it's not a problem, I just have an OCD habit of wanting all the lenses set to their smallest profile when they go back into my bag (un-zoomed, etc), and if you don't focus the 85 to infinity before removing it, you can't get it back in by turning the focusing ring.

The AF for me (on the 5d3) is a non issue... It's "slow" because the gearing has to be precise for the 1.2 aperture, but with the badass AF system on the 5d3, it's really splitting hairs calling it "slow". Granted... when on a weaker AF system, if the 85 would start searching back and forth, it was frustrating...but so far (3 weeks of 5d3 ownership) I've been nothing but pleased with the 85L

I don't think an update is necessary...Maybe IS, but that would just make that lens unwieldy and not to mention even MORE expensive.
If anything I'd make it IF... but that's not enough to warrant an upgrade


----------



## cezargalang (Apr 25, 2012)

I had the pleasure of using this lens for a few days (Burrowed from a friend) and i must say, this lens really impressed me. Build quality is really good, Images are sharp, bokeh is amazing! But when i tried shooting moving subjects, it focused really slow, couldn't keep up. But then again, this lens is mainly for portraits and non moving subjects. Even if the AF is slow sometimes, i wouldn't want an update to this.


----------



## ecka (Apr 25, 2012)

leesutmost said:


> I really hope 85LII can be upgraded.
> Not for the reason of its IQ, but its build quality regarding dust-proof, drip-proof, mechanical loose and front extension.....
> If mk3 can solve some of these especially dust proof and loose...I shall buy it.
> I don't expect to buy a L toy but has to worry about its build quality.



85L II is only 6 years old... what are you talking about?  I'd rather see a new (downgrade) 85/1.4(L?)USM (smaller, faster AF and weather-sealed) in $1000-$1500 price range. There are many old primes (15-20 years) waiting for an update and 85L II isn't one of them.


----------



## GND (Apr 25, 2012)

Not only is it 6yo it ranks among the best 3-4 lenses in the entire EF line. King of the portrait realm. On the other hand we have a 50/1.4, the standard bearer, that's badly outdated. I don't know if it's the tsunami, these seem like erratic priorities. 

Having said that, the only reason fit for an improvement (not "upgrade") is its weight (1kg). Canon have shown they can considerably reduce weight with the super-tele lineup. Also, focusing at razor thin f/1.2 is a tough assignment for the A/F system, this could be further adjusted. In all, this may just be another rumor...


----------



## Viggo (Apr 25, 2012)

GND said:


> Not only is it 6yo it ranks among the best 3-4 lenses in the entire EF line. King of the portrait realm. On the other hand we have a 50/1.4, the standard bearer, that's badly outdated. I don't know if it's the tsunami, these seem like erratic priorities.
> 
> Having said that, the only reason fit for an improvement (not "upgrade") is its weight (1kg). Canon have shown they can considerably reduce weight with the super-tele lineup. Also, focusing at razor thin f/1.2 is a tough assignment for the A/F system, this could be further adjusted. In all, this may just be another rumor...



I'm thinking if the really upgrade the 50mm f1,4 in a way that the 24 L has been updated, or the TS 24, or 70-200 2,8, the 50 f1,4 would be way better than the 50 L, so I would love to see those upgraded together  Get the 85 L IQ in the 50 with non of the 50 issues and same AF as the 24 L II =epic lens.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 25, 2012)

I know this is an 85mm III thread but isnt the 85 II such an awesome lens as it is right now? I hope prices don't start at 3 grand for the version III because then I still won't be able to afford the the version II when prices drop. 

Isn't the 135mm f2 already due for an update? I'd much rather have a 135 f1.8L like the sony/zeiss counterpart. IS would be even better!(as long as no IQ is lost)


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 25, 2012)

The 85 is a great lens. I can see some improvements with regards to Video compatibility when V3 is released.


----------



## Jakontil (May 1, 2012)

I gave up my 50mm 1.2 in place of an 85 1.2 II for its lens effects, bokeh and range regardless its front extention focusing and non weather resistant.... IQ i definetely go for 82 1.2 II


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 1, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Be sure you never pick up the EF 500mm f/4.5L USM (predecessor to the 500mm f/4L IS) - released in 1992 and it, too, has electronic manual focus (aka focus by wire) - I'm sure you'd find it feels nothing like a $6000 lens in the hand.


 
I had the old 600mm f/4L, it had the focus by wire and I loved it. Two focusing speeds, so for fine manual focus, the slow speed let me tweak the focus on a stationary object until it was perfect. I only used it with stacked TC's, but when I did, it was fantastic.


----------



## Daniel Flather (May 1, 2012)

Why does the 85 ii have focus by wire? Why does it not have a "normal" focus mechanism?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 1, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> Why does the 85 ii have focus by wire? Why does it not have a "normal" focus mechanism?



Why is the sky blue? Why is the ocean salty? 

Ok, so there are real explanations for those, and I assume for electronic manual focus on the 85L II as well - but Canon hasn't said. If I were to speculate, I'd guess that engineering two sets of gearings (USM and manual) for such a large focusing element (since the 85L uses a front focus mechanism, and that front element is huge) was a significant challenge, and Canon decided it would be easier just to have a single gearing to move the focus, and two ways to activate it.


----------



## CHpatent (May 1, 2012)

RichATL said:


> Functionally it's not a problem, I just have an OCD habit of wanting all the lenses set to their smallest profile when they go back into my bag (un-zoomed, etc)



hahaha, that makes (at least) two of us...



RichATL said:


> and if you don't focus the 85 to infinity before removing it, you can't get it back in by turning the focusing ring.



I found that if you focus with the lens cap on it will hunt and stop at its shortest extension.


----------

